
Why you should never use Upwork, ever - rahkiin
http://shadandjulia.com/never-use-upwork-ever/
======
kinkdr
Previous thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12773282](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12773282)

------
usgroup
What's stranger is that to those pursuing the sort of harassment Shadi
describes often don't see it as immoral or unethical. Reminds me of office
politics.

It's an amoral game of which the players tacitly approve. A bit like two
boxers may suspend their belief that "one should not beat another human into a
coma for fun", because it's a boxing match.

Except a lot of people don't realise they are in someone's game, don't agree
with the rules and definitely do not tacitly approve...

